# [SOLVED] Question about Installing Drivers without an OS



## musik8101 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok so I posted a problem in the laptop section. I don't want to double post so It can be found here to read the full situation.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ognize-the-hard-drive-604405.html#post3461263

I was wondering if there is any way I could get the Chipset Driver and Sata Controller Driver for this computer on to the hard drive or on to a disk where I could point to them during the windows installation. I don't have an operating system so I am having trouble finding ways to fix this problem. 
Any Help on getting the drivers installed would be greatly appreciated.

2010 Sony Vaio E Series 
Model# VPCEB23FM
Intel Core I3
Toshiba MK3265GS HD
Bios Says...
Aptio Setup Utility -American Megatrends, Inc
Version R0300Y8


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Question about Installing Drivers without an OS*

There's no requirement to install the chipset driver prior to or during a Windows Installation (nor is it possible) but you can install the SATA driver during Windows XP Setup by pressing F6 when you see the prompt "Press F6 to install third-party drivers". You then insert a floppy disk containing the SATA Controller driver.

The chipset driver, just like the sound, video & network drivers, can be installed when Windows is up and running, with the chipset driver being the one that should be installed first.


----------



## musik8101 (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Question about Installing Drivers without an OS*

Ok that helps narrow things down, thanks for the response.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If installing XP, the SATA drivers are not native to the OS. You can either do as *PIP22 *said, or your can boot into Setup (Bios) change the SATA HDD mode from *AHCI *to *IDE *or *Compatibility Mode*. This will allow the XP disc to recognize the SATA HDD. Or you can slipstream the SATA motherboard drivers, and any other drivers, into your XP disc using nLIte


----------

